

How To Peel Banana Properly - zopticity
http://jonathanturley.org/2009/07/09/the-proper-way-to-peel-a-banana/

======
pedalpete
I've been doing this for years, and there are a few benefits.

Aside from opening easier than the other way, the stringy bits all stick
(mostly) to the peel better than the other way.

I think there were a few more reasons why this is better, but it's been so
long since I've opened a banana the other way, that I forget.

From what I recall, humans are the only animals to eat a banana from the wrong
stem end. How are we the ones who got this wrong?

~~~
keefe
me tooo it's so obviously correct and I totally learned it from animal planet.

it also lets you easily discard the nasty bit on the end

------
chuckywhat
I have been doing this for years, but can't talk family into it... Yes, there
have been multiple discussions.

------
HedgeMage
In this, I defer to the expertise of monkeys worldwide.

^^^ How many things can you say that about? ;)

